# NHTSA: RECALL Subject : Front Right Half Shaft may Fracture



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Before you go bugging our GM Social Media reps (Chevy Customer Care), please give GM a chance to get the notices out and their recall database updated. Also, dealers may initially have to wait for replacement parts.

Also, I know that at least one person will read this and panic - it's human nature. Remember, from an objective standpoint your car is no more likely to fail now that you know this recall has occurred. All this notice does is make you aware there is a potential problem.

Finally, go to http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/105-ask-general-motors/36433-gm-recall-database-check.html here on CruzeTalk for information on how to check on recall status for your car.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Remember, from an objective standpoint your car is no more likely to fail now that you know this recall has occurred.


Which is exactly why I responded by taking our car on a 340 mile road trip Saturday.
No worries.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

wait what? This needs to get done again? Interesting.


----------



## foxdude0486 (Jun 19, 2013)

Had my right half shaft replaced before my 3,000+ mile 2 week trip around Christmas for recall on my 2013 Eco 6MT. Would be funny if they recalled it again. Traveled to Raleigh, then Lexington, then Detroit, Toronto, back to Detroit, back down to Lexington and then home over the holidays. Have had it since new (3 miles on the dash when I test drove) for just under a year now and have 16k on it now. Trifecta tune is the only thing aftermarket besides the plugin bluetooth adapter for Torque to read off of (Which has caused some odd starts a couple times, flipping the computer out). Just the other week took it with a full load (3 people, 2 suitcases, a duffelbag, and 40gal Tote) to Atlanta and back without problems. 

I like to beat on the car every once in a while for a good half tank of gas, lifetime average of 39.2 (Though the car seems to add 2mpg in the positive reliably, so 37.2) while I average 42-44mpg with a/c on. Haven't ran into any other issues, guess I've been lucky!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The reason I included the ECO MT only recall is that the date range for the new recall completely covers the ECO MT recall. We don't know at this time if the ECO MTs that were recalled last fall will be recalled again. It is a possibility, especially since the new recall includes cars built after those ECOs were "repaired".


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

As far as I know that recall last september wasn't JUST Eco's. My 2LT manual was also affected and "fixed." I'm interested to see if my car falls under this new recall.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

foxdude and others can get away with romping on their Cruze with no ill effect. Then, as stated by a member in the other thread you have a hypermiler that babies their Cruze and snap crackle pop goes the axle. Just a matter if you've gotten unlucky with one of the bum units that should've failed QC. GM only claims to have warrantied 'a few dozen' which is a needle in the haystack. Glad they're owning up to things and trying to make it right.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Think its time for a new supplier. So you recall it and a replace it, and now you GM has to do it again because the replacements were defective. I hope GM charges the supplier for this labor.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

If you are a supplier of this type of part and you want to get the parts out the door faster, you cheat on the heat treating steps. Deja vu all over again. In the 1970's, Chevrolet was plagued with "soft" cam shafts in their 305 cu. in. small block V-8. They thumbed their nose at all of us who asked for extended warranty help. Failure typically occurred around 60,000 miles. I bought an RV cam for it and did it myself. Much better low end torque.


----------



## Chevnut (Oct 26, 2013)

When I was poking around under my wife's 13 Eco mt earlier I was shocked at what the axles looked like! She bought it in October & has 4500km (about 2500mi). The undercarriage is rust free & spotless until you look at the axles. Heck even my axles on my quads don't look that rough!


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

...everyone should calm down.

Sure, this is important.

...but, I am much more concerned about many of the idiot drivers on the road, causing mayhem...than my own vehicle.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

MiamiMichael said:


> ...everyone should calm down.
> 
> Sure, this is important.
> 
> ...but, I am much more worried about many of the idiot drivers on the road, causing mayhem...than my own vehicle.


Or the random Cobalt that might crash into me because of the ignition switch defect.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Quadrajet (Nov 22, 2013)

My 2013 ECO mt broke the pass side half shaft last week. The dealer replaced it today with a new unit and all seems to be OK.


----------



## Quadrajet (Nov 22, 2013)

Chevnut said:


> View attachment 70625
> View attachment 70633
> View attachment 70625
> View attachment 70641
> When I was poking around under my wife's 13 Eco mt earlier I was shocked at what the axles looked like! She bought it in October & has 4500km (about 2500mi). The undercarriage is rust free & spotless until you look at the axles. Heck even my axles on my quads don't look that rough!


My half shafts were painted with no rust on the shafts, only issue was that the pass side shaft was in 2 pieces....


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

The part I'm a bit curious about (and I probably just don't know how the Cruze's drivetrain works), but if the right half shaft breaks, why won't the left wheel keep turning? Is the left wheel not actually a drive wheel?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

CW_ said:


> The part I'm a bit curious about (and I probably just don't know how the Cruze's drivetrain works), but if the right half shaft breaks, why won't the left wheel keep turning? Is the left wheel not actually a drive wheel?


Usually only one wheel is the drive wheel. Unless you have an all wheel drive system or 4 wheel drive. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CW_ said:


> The part I'm a bit curious about (and I probably just don't know how the Cruze's drivetrain works), but if the right half shaft breaks, why won't the left wheel keep turning? Is the left wheel not actually a drive wheel?


Open differential. By design, the same amount of torque has to be applied to both wheels.


----------



## Chevnut (Oct 26, 2013)

Chevnut said:


> View attachment 70625
> View attachment 70633
> View attachment 70625
> View attachment 70641
> When I was poking around under my wife's 13 Eco mt earlier I was shocked at what the axles looked like! She bought it in October & has 4500km (about 2500mi). The undercarriage is rust free & spotless until you look at the axles. Heck even my axles on my quads don't look that rough!


I was just saying that the axles look like cheap offshore parts compared to everything else underneath.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody ever wonder, when they would see the sun up? Just remember when you come up, the show goes on!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Got my first inkling of a recall notice headed my way within my monthly OnStar Diagnostics email. huzzah!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

I just wanted to pop in and remind everyone we are here if you have any questions. Please reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

I recently got the recall notice on my OnStar diagnostic report. I called my dealer and scheduled an appt for the 16th to get the axle inspected. According to the VIN, my Cruze is part of the recall, yet the dealer service man said they still have to inspect the axle to see if it is one that has to be replaced or not. If it is determined to be a defective axle, then they will order the new one and install it at a later date. Didn't think fast enough to ask the service guy, but I'm wondering why they don't already know whether or not the axle is defective or not? Are they saying that different axles (part #'s) where installed on Cruzes of the same production run? I will ask him anyway, when I go to the inspection appointment.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was told the same... Inspection first, replacement only as needed. I didn't ask for further detail. Getting mine checked out in 2 weeks when I go in for my first oil change.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had some indications that there were at least two different axle shafts being installed during the period the recall covers. Thus, the need for the inspection to verify which axle shaft each car has.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

tlucas said:


> Didn't think fast enough to ask the service guy, but I'm wondering why they don't already know whether or not the axle is defective or not? Are they saying that different axles (part #'s) where installed on Cruzes of the same production run? I will ask him anyway, when I go to the inspection appointment.


From what I've read on this subject, there may be two different production runs of axles (possibly from different suppliers) and they have to check to see if you got a good one or a bad one when your car was assembled (or recalled). Given what they've done with the ignition switch part number and apparently with the Cruze water pump part number, it's highly likely all of the axles (good and bad) have the same part number. It costs a lot of money to do a supersede part number in an inventory system that is spread all over the U.S., especially with the volume of pieces relative to a car. Unless it's a part that the company feels they must get out of the system, and out of the customer's possession, they just start sending the new part out into the supply chain.


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

My VIN number is officially on the recall list...Ill have to keep an eye out for that letter...car's going to FL on Tuesday, lol.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

My Eco was a part of the recall last fall. I just checked again on GMs recall website, and my Cruze will be getting another new half shaft. I'm not worried, its been a great car so far.

Plus, 2 new quarts of transmission fluid again!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More discussion on the subject of changing part numbers in GM. It looks like GM didn't think the switches were a danger to the populace, or didn't want to acknowledge it. Oddly enough, when the ignition switch in my "83 Civic broke after 6 years of use (the only thing that broke on the car in 8 years of ownership), the replacement switch had a different part number. I even questioned it with the the parts counter guy to make sure I had the right one, and he verified it was a supersede part number. 

GM Engineer Was Okd By Delphi To Leave Part Number Unchanged | GM Authority


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, it turns out that I have one of the bad axles. The dealer inspected it today and ordered me a new one. They will call me when it arrives. Yes, apparently there were two different axles being installed on these recalled cars. They were looking for identification marks near the rubber boot. Something about a green dot and either 1 or 2 hash marks.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any info on a timeline on the part? I assume they'll be on backorder. My Eco's going in Friday for inspection.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Please feel free to send us a private message with your VINs included if you have any questions or concerns about the recall. We will be glad to look into this for you! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

FYI I just brought my cruze in for this recall and other stuff. I was told by the service advisor (whom I'm friends with) that they currently have 30 cars ahead of me (mostly rentals). Said that they have had this part on order for a month now it's still being designed...so I have a rental car for the next few weeks....or months....


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Camaro45th said:


> FYI I just brought my cruze in for this recall and other stuff. I was told by the service advisor (whom I'm friends with) that they currently have 30 cars ahead of me (mostly rentals). Said that they have had this part on order for a month now it's still being designed...so I have a rental car for the next few weeks....or months....


Did your shaft break? I thought it was fine to drive if it wasn't broken?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I had both my half shafts replaced on my 2012. I realize it's not in the latest recall but i have to wonder since the vibration it caused is back again.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Dealer looked at mine this morning while they had it in to install the two shot trunk relay. Nothing wrong with the axel, but they documented everything to fix it when the parts become available.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## jgns (Nov 13, 2012)

My '14 Cruze was inspected this morning, it already has the correct FR half shaft and the recall does not apply.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Inspected. Axle from bad batch, but in good condition. Part on order. Got my Cruze back in the meantime.


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got an email from Onstar today saying my cruze was part of the recall. have an appointment for April 30th for inspection. Didn't get anything in the mail from GM about the recall.


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

New owner myself, here. Just picked up the car last Monday. When we sat down in the car with the saleslady to set OnStar up, they immediately sent me an e-mail to alert me about the recall. In the shop the next day, found out I need the updated axle. Pretty funny series of events when you think about it!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2014LT1 said:


> Just got an email from Onstar today saying my cruze was part of the recall. have an appointment for April 30th for inspection. Didn't get anything in the mail from GM about the recall.


Hi 2014LT1,

Please feel free to send us a private message that includes your contact information and VIN. We are more than happy to address your questions and concerns regarding this recall.

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Never got an email from Onstar or anything from GM either. When I logged into Onstar, there was a nice little thing saying that my car was part of the recalls. Called the dealership and he told me that they would book me in for an appointment and have a look at it. If it has certain markings on it, I can take it home, but if not, I can't have the vehicle back. 

My question is, how safe is it to drive in the meantime??


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

If the axle fails you'll lose power to the wheels and coast to a stop. Only you (or your dealer after inspection) can determine if that's an acceptable risk. To my understanding of GM's explanation, 'a few dozen' warranty fixes of failed axles prompted the recall.

Mine has a blue paint streak which is one indicator of a bad apple, but no signs of failure yet. My dealer allowed my car back after inspection until the new part comes in. I'm driving it and not too worried.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I drove on the 1st recalled axle and had no issues. I got stuck multiple times in the snow and ice and did what I needed to do to free myself and 2nd recalled axle is holding up fine.

Actually my 2nd recalled axle held up to being pushed up a curb and into a ice bank where the wheels on that side of the car got replaced. I'm not too worried about it lasting till the 3rd one makes it here.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Did your shaft break? I thought it was fine to drive if it wasn't broken?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


No it didn't break, I've been having issues with my car with the transmission and Mylink/climate controls. Then I got a notice from onstar for the axle recall. I brought it it and apparently it needed it. Supposed to not have my car for a feels weeks.... A lot of cars ahead of me and Chevy won't give the car back. They put me in a rental, which is good, but I'm still paying the lease for that car....I wish they would have just told me to wait instead of keeping my car until they get to it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The good part is less miles and opportunity for scratches on your car. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> The good part is less miles and opportunity for scratches on your car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


The car is a lease so it really doesn't matter to me. 

I now have a 2014 sonic hatch as my rental. This thing is tiny. Kind of scary to know that the spark is even smaller


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Just imagine driving a Scion iQ for a rental LOL makes my Cruze feel like an SUV. Im kind of enjoying putting kms on someone elses car and not having to worry about how hard i drive it..... ALSO this thing gets ridiculous mileage (because it weighs like 50lbs) and when gas hit $1.469/L ($5.53/G) the other day... its **** nice to have a TINY car in spite of it being a down grade from my Cruze.


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a 2013 1.4 automatic Cruze that did the following....A loud noise from under the vehicle near the passenger compartment. The car stopped accelerating and the transmission would no longer engage. There was a slight clicking sound when I would try to place the car into gear. I expected to see the driveshaft laying in the road. After pushing the car to the side of the road and calling onstar I had the car towed to the local dealer. Currently he vehicle has 13, 300 miles on the odometer. (Today)

Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dherring said:


> I have a 2013 1.4 automatic Cruze that did the following....A loud noise from under the vehicle near the passenger compartment. The car stopped accelerating and the transmission would no longer engage. There was a slight clicking sound when I would try to place the car into gear. I expected to see the driveshaft laying in the road. After pushing the car to the side of the road and calling onstar I had the car towed to the local dealer. Currently he vehicle has 13, 300 miles on the odometer. (Today)
> 
> Does this sound familiar to anyone?


Yep, you are in the right place.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

dherring said:


> I have a 2013 1.4 automatic Cruze that did the following....A loud noise from under the vehicle near the passenger compartment. The car stopped accelerating and the transmission would no longer engage. There was a slight clicking sound when I would try to place the car into gear. I expected to see the driveshaft laying in the road. After pushing the car to the side of the road and calling onstar I had the car towed to the local dealer. Currently he vehicle has 13, 300 miles on the odometer. (Today)
> 
> Does this sound familiar to anyone?


Yes, it does......your right drive axle seperated.....thats why they are being recalled.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Camaro45th said:


> The car is a lease so it really doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I now have a 2014 sonic hatch as my rental. This thing is tiny. Kind of scary to know that the spark is even smaller


If i could lease I would. Had car since June running close to my B2B warranty by the time June gets here.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> If i could lease I would. Had car since June running close to my B2B warranty by the time June gets here.


My wife is pregnant and I needed a more reliable DD. I had the cruze as a rental a few years ago and loved it. I just wish all my issues get fixed with this car.


----------



## JetBuilder (Apr 22, 2014)

I just for my cruze. It has 1200 miles on it. It's the 2LT model. I've had it for 2 months. Does this make it less likely to need the new axle? I have an appointment scheduled for this Fridayi hope everything will check out since I'm not old enough to get a rental car out would seriously suck if I lose my rig.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Took the wifes Cruze in today to get it checked. Seems like hers is one that needs to be replaced. My Cruze is going in Monday so hopefully we don't have 2 recalled cars on our hands!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Took the wifes Cruze in today to get it checked. Seems like hers is one that needs to be replaced. My Cruze is going in Monday so hopefully we don't have 2 recalled cars on our hands!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


It's possible, I went in assuming the axle from the last recall was gonna come back good. Nope they sent me on my way and said we will call you when the new one comes in.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

JetBuilder said:


> I just for my cruze. It has 1200 miles on it. It's the 2LT model. I've had it for 2 months. Does this make it less likely to need the new axle? I have an appointment scheduled for this Fridayi hope everything will check out since I'm not old enough to get a rental car out would seriously suck if I lose my rig.


If you cannot get a rental, I would wait to bring it in. Unless you can swap a car with a parent or something, not sure of your situation.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Truthfully at 1200 miles you shouldn't have snapped it yet. The way I drive and as pictured a few pages my axle still came back safe to drive. I'd still call and find out what they would do in that situation. My dealership never asked for a CC or a under 25 notice but they weren't using Enterprise next door. They may ask your parents/legal guardian be on the agreement or something as primary or 2nd driver.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Took the wifes Cruze in today to get it checked. Seems like hers is one that needs to be replaced. My Cruze is going in Monday so hopefully we don't have 2 recalled cars on our hands!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Hello BlkGrnetRS,

If you would like me to look up your VIN to see if your vehicle is associated, please send me a PM with this information. I would be happy to assist!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## azulhombre (Apr 18, 2014)

So no word on when the part itself will be available yet, huh?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to the original NHTSA recall notice GM would start sending postcards to owners on April 28th. I'm sure this was to give them time to get replacement axle half shafts into the repair supply chain. With today's near instant communications manufacturing and logistics simply cannot keep up in situations like this.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

obermd said:


> According to the original NHTSA recall notice GM would start sending postcards to owners on April 28th. I'm sure this was to give them time to get replacement axle half shafts into the repair supply chain. With today's near instant communications manufacturing and logistics simply cannot keep up in situations like this.


I was told by my service manager that he ordered one but they have no idea when it will actually be available... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect that thanks to our instant communications there is a huge backlog of orders for this part.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I suspect that thanks to our instant communications there is a huge backlog of orders for this part.


OnStar also helped speed this up. The 1st axle recall didn't take that long but it was a small number of cars compared to now. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

I just had my inspection at Jim Brown in Dade city, FL and have a bad shaft. The car is staying here with a rental and they said parts will be ordered with a 2-3 day turn around.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I already got mine done. I received excellent service from the dealership and the car drives exactly the same as before. Which I'm actually super happy about.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm waiting to swap trans oil out after I get mine done. Last recall receipt said they changed the oil as well but some said it's not always done that way.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

well with all the hubalu on the front axle shaft i just go off the phone with my local gm dealer and they said there is not recall on the 2013 cruze ltz/rs for this problem. i have to have the left rear door checked out tomorrow and i asked to have that inspected for future problems and the service manager said no because on recalls for the car. go figure? it is all over the internet and tv and here and they say no.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

I am glad to see your dealerships are being extremely helpful. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to reach out to me via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

corvairbob, put your VIN into the link at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/105-ask-general-motors/36433-gm-recall-database-check.html. This will report on open recalls on your car. If your car shows in a recall then private message Chevy Customer Care and ask them to double check on outstanding recalls on your car. Include your VIN and dealership so they can alert the dealership. Something tells me you may also want to find a different dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I'm waiting to swap trans oil out after I get mine done. Last recall receipt said they changed the oil as well but some said it's not always done that way.


You may want to discuss the trans fluid change with your dealer.
When the axle half is pulled out of the trans almost 50% of the ATF follows......so they have to go through the refill proceedure with the computer hooked up for a trans fluid temp reading while they refill it.
Maybe you could get them to finish the standard drain trans proceedure, minimize the mess for them, and perform the refill with your supplied fluid.

If they're at all open minded it actually would make their job easier.

Just a thought,
Rob


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

corvairbob said:


> well with all the hubalu on the front axle shaft i just go off the phone with my local gm dealer and they said there is not recall on the 2013 cruze ltz/rs for this problem. i have to have the left rear door checked out tomorrow and i asked to have that inspected for future problems and the service manager said no because on recalls for the car. go figure? it is all over the internet and tv and here and they say no.


I would call up a different dealer and ask them about it.

https://my.chevrolet.com/web/portal/_warrantyandrecalls

Could also put in your VIN here and see what comes up.


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2014)

I bought a 2014 Cruze 2LT in January. I also saw the recall note within my monthly OnStar report saying to bring the car to the dealer. I had it inspected at the dealer a couple of days ago and it turns out that my car is not affected by the recall.

I've owned numerous Japanese cars over the last 30 years which were all problem free, but I decided to try an American car again. So far everything about the Cruze has been great, hopefully it remains reliable over time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey corvairbob, 

I just sent you a private message as well. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks Obermd!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

This week, I went in for an oil change on my '13 LT and the service writer said he was going to check the vin for the recall. Sure enough, it's on the list. They're ordering the part and will call when it's in.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Qball said:


> This week, I went in for an oil change on my '13 LT and the service writer said he was going to check the vin for the recall. Sure enough, it's on the list. They're ordering the part and will call when it's in.


 Did they do a physical inspection or just look up your CRUZE on a list?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Did they do a physical inspection or just look up your CRUZE on a list?


I was wondering that too! It sounds like they just looked up the vin and decided to replace it

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i was into the dealer for a door ajar notice in the dic and when there they looked up my cruze for the recall on the asle and said my car was not on the list either. so for now i guess i'm good to go. 

the door ajar problem was in the window switch seems the sensor for the door open is somehow connected thru the window as well. strange wiring?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Initially I didn't think mine was included in the lot, but I just logged into https://my.chevrolet.com and there was a notice of the recall for the VIN. Looks like I'm going to schedule a visit.


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

My VIN was also on the list, but when I went to the dealer to get it inspected, the "notch" was present, as well as the green line and dot. I was told no further action was required, so Im good to go!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> You may want to discuss the trans fluid change with your dealer.
> When the axle half is pulled out of the trans almost 50% of the ATF follows......so they have to go through the refill proceedure with the computer hooked up for a trans fluid temp reading while they refill it.
> Maybe you could get them to finish the standard drain trans proceedure, minimize the mess for them, and perform the refill with your supplied fluid.
> 
> ...


Will they fill it 2.5 or just give them 2 and fill .5 when I get home?


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Did they do a physical inspection or just look up your CRUZE on a list?


They did a physical inspection. My current shaft lacked the markings present on the updated part, apparently.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

The other day I hit an unseen groove in the road over an obviously deteriorating stream bridge that was enough to jar my rear view mirror down to the floor and scared half the life out of my family. I'm shocked there was no tire/rim damage (@ 51psi). My lousy good-for-nothing blue striped right front axle kept chugging on... probably put a hairline fracture that's prime to split half way to Lordstown.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, I've never hit a bump so hard that my rear view mirror fell off. Take that sucker in and have them reglue the mirror before you leave for Lordstown. Some police are really anal about the rear view mirror.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ha, sorry no it didn't physically fall off thank god. The aiming was completely onto the floor.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Ha, sorry no it didn't physically fall off thank god. The aiming was completely onto the floor.


I've had that happen to me.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like the wife's cruze is the only one needing and axle! Mine is good to go!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## higgins15 (Apr 29, 2014)

Has you part been replaced yet or are you still waiting?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

higgins15 said:


> Has you part been replaced yet or are you still waiting?


I was told they ordered the part but have no clue when it will be in...

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

When they checked mine a few weeks ago the mechanic just came in the service tech area when you first pull in, all he did was turn my steering wheel all the way to the left and said I had the updated axle. 1 minute check. Apparently out of the 172000 cruzes, the replacement is under 20%. Just what I was told. Rough estimate. Of course when it came out it was media frenzy hyperbole.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Wow, I've never hit a bump so hard that my rear view mirror fell off. Take that sucker in and have them reglue the mirror before you leave for Lordstown. Some police are really anal about the rear view mirror.


This be the land if anal, if you have tint you delay detection of missing item. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## higgins15 (Apr 29, 2014)

I am attempting to buy a new cruze... unfortunately, the car I want (color, options...) has the recall and I cannot find antoher like it around here (300 mile radius) ... so do I wait for it to get fixed, then buy it or order one just like it and wait for that? Or suck it up and pick a different color? Any gut feelings on how long it will take to get a part for a car?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't give in on the color. It would suck to buy new and not get everything you wanted. Especially the big stuff like color and interior. What do they tell you about the one you want? That it has to stay at the lot?

I would ask what they offer if you purchase the one needing recall.


----------



## higgins15 (Apr 29, 2014)

They told me that GM has not told them when the part will come in. It cannot leave the lot. They basically have it set aside for me ... not that they can sell it anyway. They gave me a loaner to drive since I cannot take the one that I want. They are being really nice about it, but I just wish I knew if I should just order one or wait for this one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

higgins, the problem is that ordering one may take as long as waiting for a replacement half-shaft.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

i had my cruze in for a d/s rear door closing issue and i asked them to look at the axle to see and tey would not do it. all he did was look on the computer and then printed out and said my car was not on that list. sorry ass dealer. then he had the balls to beg me to give them hi marks when gm sends me a note asking for me to rate the dealership and then they called me friday and begged me again to give them hi marks. i asked them if they would contact me when parts for the cobalt came it for the ign. switch problem and all they would say is make an appointment and we can check it to see if i need the switch. need it! **** every cobalt gets a new one period! she had not answer. and they want me to give them good marks. **** no.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm going on a long road trip through Canada in July of this year, several thousand miles. Mine is a 2014 Eco manual cruze. Will those to be recalled have been recalled before the end of June?


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I never did get a letter from GM on this, but onstar has been yelling at me for 2 months, so I made an appointment with my dealer today. They had the car about an hour and called me back to tell me that I do need the new axle, but they had to order it. No idea when it would be in. In the meantime, they just gave me the car back. I know some people on here have been in rentals for weeks/months. I'm glad I have my car in the meantime and I'm not worried about the axle at all. We'll see when I get a call.


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

If my car sits at the dealership for 30+ days does this make the FL lemon law applicable?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I'm going on a long road trip through Canada in July of this year, several thousand miles. Mine is a 2014 Eco manual cruze. Will those to be recalled have been recalled before the end of June?


Does your OnStar emails tell you and have you called the selling dealership yet? I put about 8K on this recalled axle and 14 on the previous recalled axle.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good news - the part for my son's 2013 ECO MT came in today. He's having it replaced on Monday. Hopefully this means that other people waiting for this repair will start getting notified that the parts are in.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

My dealership contact also said they got their first shipment in yesterday, though not mine quite yet. Looks like the flood gates are opening.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine came in monday, got it replaced today. Even coerced the dealerships detailer/aquatic engineer to buff out a shopping car scrape on my passenger door since ive been too lazy to do it :clap:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Good news - the part for my son's 2013 ECO MT came in today. He's having it replaced on Monday. Hopefully this means that other people waiting for this repair will start getting notified that the parts are in.


Hey obermd,

I'm happy to hear that your part came in for the half shaft, and that parts are starting to come in for others. Send us an update when you get the part replaced Monday. Have a great day!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tracepk said:


> Mine came in monday, got it replaced today. Even coerced the dealerships detailer/aquatic engineer to buff out a shopping car scrape on my passenger door since ive been too lazy to do it :clap:


Hey there,

I also happy that the parts came in for your Cruze, and that everything was taken care of. Let us know if you have any questions or other concerns. Keep Cruzin'! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shamtherock (Apr 28, 2014)

So far my favorite response from GM was that they were replacing the half shafts on the vehicles not yet sold on the lot before replacing mine. I still don't know how I didn't lose my cool.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The reason I included the ECO MT only recall is that the date range for the new recall completely covers the ECO MT recall. We don't know at this time if the ECO MTs that were recalled last fall will be recalled again. It is a possibility, especially since the new recall includes cars built after those ECOs were "repaired".


not sure if this was covered already or not but I have a 2014 Eco MT that is needing to get this done as well went in for my first service and they did inform me that there was a recall then after further inspection GM did order the part for me but it's still on national back order... so I'm waiting for it to come in still.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I am still waiting. It has been 4 weeks. How long did you have to wait?


----------



## Daisy (May 17, 2014)

Purchased my cruze 1/31/2014 - took her to the dealer for recall on 4/19/2014 - I contact the dealer every week since I dropped her off - as of this week still no part and no ETA on when they will get parts. Yes they did provide me with a rental all on their tab but they didn't even provide me with a decent rental. I have been stuck driving a Spark for a month now. Needless to say I am not a happy customer. I get that the recall needs to be done but this is ridiculous. I've always owned Chevy's - this is the first time that I have regretted being a loyal Chevy customer.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

obermd said:


> Good news - the part for my son's 2013 ECO MT came in today. He's having it replaced on Monday. Hopefully this means that other people waiting for this repair will start getting notified that the parts are in.


Just use your Hand Brake/Parking Brake until you get the re-call!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> not sure if this was covered already or not but I have a 2014 Eco MT that is needing to get this done as well went in for my first service and they did inform me that there was a recall then after further inspection GM did order the part for me but it's still on national back order... so I'm waiting for it to come in still.


Yes, you are basicly waiting like buying Chinese/Japanese merchandise from eBay. I'd still call and check email. My 1st axle came in and was only an email to spam folder. I went in and saw a lady's 1st and last name as sender but the title said dealer name and axle.


----------



## zhillz (Sep 3, 2013)

zhillz said:


> If my car sits at the dealership for 30+ days does this make the FL lemon law applicable?


No one else is interested in their lemon laws?


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm, I've read quite a few stories of people driving a rental. My dealer is just letting me drive mine around while we wait for the parts.....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> Hmm, I've read quite a few stories of people driving a rental. My dealer is just letting me drive mine around while we wait for the parts.....


Yeah I wish I had a rental, think I said that in 5 of 10 pages. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a rental for the week/ten days it took to get the parts in.. I don't know if it's because I have GMPP but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Bruno said:


> I had a rental for the week/ten days it took to get the parts in.. I don't know if it's because I have GMPP but it never hurts to ask.


They are supposed to give you a rental if you want one or of the axle show signs of failure

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

I may have missed this somewhere but has anyone actually received a hard copy letter from GM pertaining to this recall?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jrd48 said:


> I may have missed this somewhere but has anyone actually received a hard copy letter from GM pertaining to this recall?


We got an email from our dealer about our 14 but no email about our 13. We also got notifications from onstar for both the 14 and 13. No physical letter from GM though


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jrd48 said:


> I may have missed this somewhere but has anyone actually received a hard copy letter from GM pertaining to this recall?


 If you have ON STAR it will be sent to your cruzen ! 

E Mail is also widely being utilized . I never recieved a letter on paper for the first 2 Recalls on the cruzen , just a sliced up front lower splash shield , and a physical check by a service Tech verifiing the steering column was attached correctly .


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

We got our physical paper recall notice in the mail from GM a day or two ago.


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was just curious. From the NHTSA: "GM will notify owners, and dealers will inspect and replace the right half shaft, as needed, free of charge. Parts for the remedy are not currently available. GM will send an interim letter to owners in May 2014. A second owner letter will be mailed when parts are available." It just seemed to me that some folks were taking action and attempting repairs before being officially notified by GM. My Cruze was manufactured in Nov 2012 but I have yet to receive any notifications.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jrd48 said:


> I was just curious. From the NHTSA: "GM will notify owners, and dealers will inspect and replace the right half shaft, as needed, free of charge. Parts for the remedy are not currently available. GM will send an interim letter to owners in May 2014. A second owner letter will be mailed when parts are available." It just seemed to me that some folks were taking action and attempting repairs before being officially notified by GM. My Cruze was manufactured in Nov 2012 but I have yet to receive any notifications.


Originally it was saying owners will be notified beginning the week of April 28th. We got a notification from onstar around that point

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's the letter, nothing we didn't already know.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jrd48 said:


> I was just curious. From the NHTSA: "GM will notify owners, and dealers will inspect and replace the right half shaft, as needed, free of charge. Parts for the remedy are not currently available. GM will send an interim letter to owners in May 2014. A second owner letter will be mailed when parts are available." It just seemed to me that some folks were taking action and attempting repairs before being officially notified by GM. My Cruze was manufactured in Nov 2012 but I have yet to receive any notifications.


Hello,

If you would like me to look further into this, I would be happy to do so. Please PM me your VIN and I'll be able to better assist you. Thank you!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## atemple1087 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

So, I was notified about the axle shaft recall via telephone from the Dealership I purchased my Cruze from. However, they failed to mention that the part is not available. I dropped it off at the dealer on May 5. Later that day I received a phone call from the Service Advisor telling me that the parts are on "Back-order" and that they legally cannot release the vehicle to me until the recall has been repaired. Since then I have been stuck driving a rental car. The dealer is paying for the rental vehicle but it is still a huge inconvenience not having my vehicle. If I would have known the parts were not available, I would have waited for the part to arrive before I booked it in. I was just wondering if anybody else is in the same situation as me?

Adam T


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Adam,

The fact that the dealership didn't return your car tells me that their tech felt the half shaft on your car was in imminent danger of failing. Many Cruze have been returned after the parts have been ordered.


----------



## atemple1087 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks obermd, that actually does make sense. They didn't tell me that, but that could very well be the reason. I will just be patient and wait it out, at least they put me into a rental car so I really cannot complain LOL


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

The dealer has had mine for 3 weeks. I checked up on it yesterday and they said they have only gotten 2 axles since I dropped mine off and they were for manual trans cruze. That said right now they have 30 cruze waiting and I am 7th in line. Could be another month or more before I get mine back. 

Personally I don't care bc that gave me a cruze as a rental. I am leasing my cruze so they are actually helping me keep miles off my car lol. I've already put 1,200 miles on the rental!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Is anyone else still waiting on a notification about the recall? I figured I would just wait until I got the letter in the mail like the first time. But no letter in the mail, no phone call, nothing. I verified my VIN is part of the recall on Chevrolets website, but have yet to hear anything. I will probably just take it in after I get back from this 1700 mile road trip I'm in the middle of. :grin:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on a notification about the recall? I figured I would just wait until I got the letter in the mail like the first time. But no letter in the mail, no phone call, nothing. I verified my VIN is part of the recall on Chevrolets website, but have yet to hear anything. I will probably just take it in after I get back from this 1700 mile road trip I'm in the middle of. :grin:


Hey BowtieGuy,

We can always do an update in our system to see if your address and other contact info is correct. Send me a PM with your info including your VIN, and we can look further into this. Talk to you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't get a notification except for OnStar. What about those who don't subscribe? Also a question was asked about the Lemon Law and it doesn't seem to apply. However you might have recourse under 'Loss of Use'.


----------



## atemple1087 (Dec 16, 2013)

I received my letter today...nearly 3 weeks after I took my vehicle to the dealer and left it there. If I would've gotten the letter beforehand I would've waited to take it in until the part arrived. I still think the service advisor should have advised me that the parts were not available rather then take my vehicle and put me in a rental. Its costing them a lot of money to have me drive a rental vehicle. As a service advisor myself, I find this ridiculous! The only upside to driving a rental is the fact that I am not putting kms on my car. But I am not a fan of driving a Buick rental that wasn't even cleaned properly before it was given to me LOL


----------



## atemple1087 (Dec 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention... the letter I received in the mail wasn't even addressed to me. It had my first name and my salesman's last name, they can't even get that right!! SMH


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

atemple1087 said:


> Its costing them a lot of money to have me drive a rental vehicle. As a service advisor myself, I find this ridiculous!


Yeah I know a Chevy service manager who told me Cobalt owners that voluntarily keep driving their car and aren't concerned about the issue are getting a new ignition before those that have been in rentals for months. His hands are bound, incoming parts are tied to VINs.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

how can we tell if our cruze is on the recall? my dealer said it is not other say it is. but then again my dealer still says my cobalt is not on a recall and i have 3 letters from gm telling me to get it fixed. thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

atemple1087 said:


> I forgot to mention... the letter I received in the mail wasn't even addressed to me. It had my first name and my salesman's last name, they can't even get that right!! SMH


That is the fault of your dealership. They didn't do the paperwork right. I'd double check the title and registration paperwork. GM doesn't know who the salesman is on a car purchase.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

corvairbob said:


> how can we tell if our cruze is on the recall? my dealer said it is not other say it is. but then again my dealer still says my cobalt is not on a recall and i have 3 letters from gm telling me to get it fixed. thanks


There is a sticky in our Ask GM forum that provides a link and instructions.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

corvairbob said:


> how can we tell if our cruze is on the recall? my dealer said it is not other say it is. but then again my dealer still says my cobalt is not on a recall and i have 3 letters from gm telling me to get it fixed. thanks


_*corvairbob,*_

I believe you answered your own question with the latter statement about your Cobalt. Dump your dealer and find another Chevrolet dealership with a service department you can trust. Unless you live in the middle of the Yukon Territory, you have options. 

Above said, there's an official Chevrolet website where you can run the VIN on both your Cruze and Cobalt:










*My Chevrolet Home*
https://my.chevrolet.com/web/portal/_warrantyandrecalls​


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

all the dealerships in my town are owned by the same family. and everyone around here just hates to go get new cars. that is one reason the imports are so prevalent around my town. it doesn't matter what brand either chevy ford chrysler toyota suzuki vw they are all the same family. only a few are not ant they do good, but i try to buy american. maybe i need to change that mind set but 2 years ago i got a hyundai hybrid that was stickered at 35city 40 highway and it could not get 30 on the highway even after the magical 3500 mile break in and that dealer turns out was the same family ownership. so i traded it in to a dealer 40 miles away. but i just can't drive 40 miles for every issue so i repair most of them myself. thanks


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> There is a sticky in our Ask GM forum that provides a link and instructions.


went there and it said my car is not in the recall

vin 1g1pg5sb2d7101441 so what give it is a 2013 ltz/rs so maybe they did not have the bad axle?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

corvairbob said:


> went there and it said my car is not in the recall
> 
> vin 1g1pg5sb2d7101441 so what give it is a 2013 ltz/rs so maybe they did not have the bad axle?


It could be because it was manufactured before the window of the recall. When was your car made. There will be a date on the sticker inside the drivers door on the frame

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

corvairbob, your dealership is using the same database. It may be time for you to contact GM directly and ask why you've received recall notices that the on-line system doesn't appear to list for your car.


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

A follow up to my original post on April 20, 2014......Still waiting to get my Cruze back. Starting week 6. Anyone else having this type of delay when dealing with the front shaft recall?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Still waiting, yet I keep getting oil and tire rotation emails. I simply reply with axle at the same time.


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

My '12 Cruze LS 6M was manufactured 7/25/2011, and, I'm concerned about this, and, any other potential recalls on my car.....my VIN is 1G1PD5SH6C7117315. Can anyone from Customer Care check into their databases to see if there are any recalls for my particular vehicle? I love my Cruze, and, want to be sure I'm driving a safe car.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue12Cruze said:


> My '12 Cruze LS 6M was manufactured 7/25/2011, and, I'm concerned about this, and, any other potential recalls on my car.....my VIN is 1G1PD5SH6C7117315. Can anyone from Customer Care check into their databases to see if there are any recalls for my particular vehicle? I love my Cruze, and, want to be sure I'm driving a safe car.


Off the top of my head I'd say you're good, as both your model Cruze and build date are similar to my Cruze which was built in Sept 2011. In all likelihood your engine was manufactured and assembled in Germany while your 6-speed M32 manual transmission was manufactured at a GM facility located in the suburbs of Vienna, Austria. Both these motors and transmissions are known to be solid. The only known recall on your Cruze was to trim the airflow management panel beneath your engine and to apply a heat-protective tape to a wire which is located near this underpanel. The recall was prompted by careless, sloppy oil changes which allowed oil to pool on top of the underpanel and, in certain instances, catch fire.

Above said, there's an official Chevrolet website where you can run the VIN on your Cruze:










*My Chevrolet Home*
https://my.chevrolet.com/web/portal/_warrantyandrecalls​

I took the liberty to run your VIN through the system and no unfinished recalls are shown for your car. To wit:

_At this time our system indicates that the vehicle you entered is not currently included in recently announced recalls. However, the Owner Center is currently updated only once a day and there may be some lag time between the identification of VINs and the updating of this website. Your VIN may be included in future updates. Please continue to check back if you think your vehicle may be involved in a recently announced recall. You will receive a written communication from GM if your vehicle is part of a recall. We apologize for the inconvenience and we are working to upgrade our process to provide you the latest information as soon as possible. Thank you in advance for your understanding.

_For total peace of mind _*Blue12Cruze*_, I suggest you have your VIN checked by an authorized Chevrolet Service Center, register your Cruze at My Chevrolet Home and, if you wish, have one of the capable and accommodating Chevrolet Customer Service representatives who monitor CruzeTALK run a VIN check for your car.

In summary, you have an early build 2012 Cruze and in my experience those cars are generally well-built and worth keeping. Consider yourself fortunate and enjoy your Cruze.

I know I do. :happy:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey covairbob,

Please feel free to send us a private message with your VIN. We will be glad to search it within our system and see if there are any open recalls associated with your vehicle. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm working on week 3


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I just got a letter saying I'm part of the recall, however they don't have parts and when they do they will send another letter to tell me to come in and get it looked it. Couple weekends ago had the passenger side jacked up a bit while doing my oil change and I'm pretty sure my axle is good. Don't feel like taking the tire off to get a 100% either way I'm not to concerned about it. It'll get fixed if it's needed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

My axle came in, looking at next week for the repair.


----------



## turboskeeter (Nov 10, 2013)

My axle just broke yesterday, spent half the day getting it to the dealer.


----------



## atemple1087 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been without my Cruze for a month now... just waiting patiently, hoping I get the call any day now that its fixed and I can get it back LOL


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi turboskeeter,

I am sorry to hear the axle recently broke in your vehicle and apologize for any inconvenience and trouble you encountered with getting it to the dealer. If you have additional questions or concerns, please send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN and dealer name and location. We are always happy to assist anyway that we can.

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I have a concern? For those who need a new axle part when can they expect them? GM does not need PMs yet needs to start fixing our CRUZE. This is getting old!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd like to know who is making these axles? More than one supplier? What country are they in? I'm sure we'll never know. I'm betting the castings are from one place(s) and the machining is from another place(s). Multiple sources are making QC more difficult and time consuming.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd like to know who is making these axles? More than one supplier? What country are they in? I'm sure we'll never know.


Yeah, to have an axle recalled, then have that replacement axle recalled is kinda sketchy with that pool of suppliers. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd like to know who is making these axles? More than one supplier? What country are they in? I'm sure we'll never know. I'm betting the castings are from one place(s) and the machining is from another place(s). Multiple sources are making QC more difficult and time consuming.


I suspect you're correct. Holden has the same recall going on.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

turboskeeter said:


> My axle just broke yesterday, spent half the day getting it to the dealer.


Sorry to hear .....
I'm curious. What model year Cruze and when was it built, month and year?


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

6 weeks down starting week 7. Sure glad I'm still paying for the satellite radio and Onstar subscriptions. 

Think GM will buy the vehicle back? It seems to me the loss would be less than the cost of the rental car after this amount of time.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I finally got my letter today. Dealer ordered the part 3 weeks ago as Onstar has been bugging me about the recall since March. I'm taking my car in for an oil change this week, so I'll follow up on my axles, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dherring said:


> 6 weeks down starting week 7. Sure glad I'm still paying for the satellite radio and Onstar subscriptions.
> 
> Think GM will buy the vehicle back? It seems to me the loss would be less than the cost of the rental car after this amount of time.


There is no buying the vehicle back, and the cost of 2 months in a rental car might cost GM $300. However if this happens a few more times you could qualify for additional relief. We all are suffering. The longest I've driven this Car since I bought it is 38 miles, and between me and you I don't trust it, yet?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> There is no buying the vehicle back, and the cost of 2 months in a rental car might cost GM $300. However if this happens a few more times you could qualify for additional relief. We all are suffering. The longest I've driven this Car since I bought it is 38 miles, and between me and you I don't trust it, yet?


Lemon law. 30 days. Who care what it cost GM.

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Lemon law. 30 days. Who care what it cost GM.
> 
> Delivered from my pigeon


Ok. I just said the Rental Car charges wouldn't be that much of a factor for GM and I am still not sure the Lemon Law would apply. I did however see this from the Florida Lemon Law. Remember if GM is taking all the proper recall steps, even if the part is not available, I don't know if the Car would qualify?

Regulations define “repair attempt” as the replacement of a component, or someadjustment made, to correct a substantial defect or condition covered by themanufacturer’s warranty. An examination of a reported defect or condition, without asubsequent adjustment or component replacement, may be considered a repair attemptif it is later shown that repair work was justified. Examination or repair performed byanyone other than the manufacturer or its authorized service agent is not considered arepair attempt.Regulations define “out-of-service day” as any day, including weekends and holidays,when the vehicle is left at an authorized service agent or manufacturer’s designatedrepair facility for an examination or repair of one or more substantial defects orconditions covered by the manufacturer’s warranty. The days for each visit start on theday the vehicle is brought in to the repair facility and end on the day the work iscompleted. If the vehicle is left at the repair facility for routine maintenance, repair ofminor defects, or repairs to defects first reported after the lemon law rights period​expired, the days will not be considered as out-of-service days.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm with ya here. However I know NC states 4 attempts or 30 days. So to me* I take that if 1st attempt last more then 30 days then that's grounds for lemon law. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd like to know who is making these axles? More than one supplier? What country are they in? I'm sure we'll never know. I'm betting the castings are from one place(s) and the machining is from another place(s). Multiple sources are making QC more difficult and time consuming.


Hello Jim,

This is a great question. The supplier of the affected part is being manufactured at Nexteer Automotive Corp. right here in Michigan. We apologize for the delay with parts available, but we are working diligently with our supplier to meet the demands. Let us know if you have any further questions!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Jim,
> 
> This is a great question. The supplier of the affected part is being manufactured at Nexteer Automotive Corp. right here in Michigan. We apologize for the delay with parts available, but we are working diligently with our supplier to meet the demands. Let us know if you have any further questions!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the aswer. I certainly wasn't expecting it. Thanks again for all of the support for the Cruze owners.

Interesting reads on Nexteer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Thanks for the aswer. I certainly wasn't expecting it. Thanks again for all of the support for the Cruze owners.
> 
> Interesting reads on Nexteer.


No problem Jim! I'm happy to help answer any questions that you, and everyone else may have. If you have any further questions at all, please don't hesitate to ask .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Does your OnStar emails tell you and have you called the selling dealership yet? I put about 8K on this recalled axle and 14 on the previous recalled axle.


I got the letter finally, and had it checked. It is one of those that needs to be replaced, but they said I can safely drive it because there is no sign of a problem. I told them I hope the new one comes in before July 1st because I'm doing a 4000 mile road trip through Canada leaving the 7th. Hopefully it comes in. If not, what do you guys thing? Since there was no sign of a crack or problem, I don't think it is an issue. After 12000 miles if there was going to be a problem it would have happened by now? Right? I hope.


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

Still no car.....as reported before my car has been at the dealer since April 20th with a broken shaft. I communicated with GM through their online chat and asked questions concerning concerning satellite radio, OnStar, and a possible buy back option. When finished I asked if they could email the contents of my chat. They couldn't so I copied the contents and emailed the information to myself in order to have a time stamp. In case anyone is wondering: They provided the phone number for Sirius and OnStar and the buy back option is not possible at this point.

At this point, I don't think I even want the car back. Has anyone sought legal advice to determine what rights that a consumer has in a situation such as this? Has anyone been without their vehicle for 7 or more weeks?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dherring said:


> Has anyone been without their vehicle for 7 or more weeks?


Notice in post number 165 of this thread that the part for the recall is a single sourced part. This post may explain why everyone is waiting so long for the recall parts to enter the supply chain. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...all-right-front-half-shaft-7.html#post1117058 

I waited nearly 6 months for Chevy to come out with a fix for broken motor mounts in my '69 Camero. They didn't even keep the car even though it could cause the throttle to stick in WOT position.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suggest that anyone who has had their Cruze sitting at a dealership lot waiting for this part file a complaint with the NHTSA and their state's AG Consumer Affairs/Protection office. Something needs to be done to break this logjam loose. It's one thing to recall the car but something totally different to hold them for an unknown amount of time waiting on a part. Our Chevy Customer Care folks can only do so much to assist in this case - they can't create parts out of thin air.


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

For those who have mentioned the Lemon Law in previous posts, here is a link for VA

Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

I have communicated with the Office of Consumer Affairs, a branch of the Attorney General's office within the state of Virginia. The law states that any vehicle that has been out of service for more than 30 days within one calendar year may be declared a lemon. The days are 30 calendar days and do not have to be 30 consecutive days.

The first step to start process is to write a letter to GM and reference the actual law.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think if GM starts having to buy back and/or replace Cruze because of state lemon laws they will very quickly re prioritize the half shafts to dealerships vs. Lordstown.


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

FWIW. I received the official letter from GM yesterday stating "This letter is to inform you that parts needed for the recall repair are becoming available for dealers to order".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jrd48 said:


> FWIW. I received the official letter from GM yesterday stating "This letter is to inform you that parts needed for the recall repair are becoming available for dealers to order".


I just got the letter last week and mine said unfortunately parts are not available yet?


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I just got the letter last week and mine said unfortunately parts are not available yet?


That was in the first letter that I received. I should have said that I received the second official letter from GM yesterday.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I think if GM starts having to buy back and/or replace Cruze because of state lemon laws they will very quickly re prioritize the half shafts to dealerships vs. Lordstown.



I took mine to Ed bozarth in aurora, co and it took them about 3 weeks to get the part in... Just got it replaced today so I'm not sure if I just had good luck or what but that's pretty quick for a recall that I've experienced lol Honda took forever with my 08 Civic Si that had massive 3rd gear issues @@


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You would figure people who had their cars seized would get priority over those of us who were smacked on the booty and told play nicely with our cars till it comes in. Mine came in after trying to get it for 2 months. I'll schedule a time to have it installed before I get back in town.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I took mine to Ed bozarth in aurora, co and it took them about 3 weeks to get the part in... Just got it replaced today so I'm not sure if I just had good luck or what but that's pretty quick for a recall that I've experienced lol Honda took forever with my 08 Civic Si that had massive 3rd gear issues @@
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I like Ed Bozarth. Bought two Cruze from the Park Meadows location. My son in New Hampshire had to wait just under a month to get his replacement half shaft. He was able to drive his car while waiting.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> You would figure people who had their cars seized would get priority over those of us who were smacked on the booty and told play nicely with our cars till it comes in. Mine came in after trying to get it for 2 months. I'll schedule a time to have it installed before I get back in town.


The service dept puts in the order to GM and from that point it's out of their hands when it comes in and who it goes to. Incoming recall parts are tied to VIN. Same thing goes with the Cobalt ignitions. Or so I have been told by family working in a Chevy service dept.

_However_, both myself and my family member figure the same as you, Merc. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I like Ed Bozarth. Bought two Cruze from the Park Meadows location. My son in New Hampshire had to wait just under a month to get his replacement half shaft. He was able to drive his car while waiting.


Same here I got in pretty much when I wanted to after the part came in and was done same day. They didn't take my car when they inspected it the first time either so idk... If you guys are in an area with an Ed bozarth dealer I would check them out.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who don't know if there is an Ed Bozarth Chevy near you - Topeka, KS, two in Denver (Aurora and Lone Tree), Grand Junction, CO, and Las Vegas, NV. I've been to all three in Colorado.


----------



## dherring (Aug 2, 2013)

Just to make sure I'm clear on the previous posts. My car has been out of service since April 20th and other individuals are getting the shafts replaced even though their vehicles are still functional? Just to be clear, my shaft broke and the car was towed to the dealership on April 20th. 


I don't fault others for being able to have their cars repaired but I think the question of who receives priority should be asked of and answered by GM


----------



## Luminox (Apr 26, 2014)

The dealership has had my car going on 11 weeks now, which is longer than ive had the car. Im in Canada though.


----------



## shinylugnut (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope parts show up soon, pulled out of my driveway last Sunday and got about 100 yards and the right axle snapped, '13 Cruze LS 1.4 auto.


----------

